# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Tikkurilan uusi asema

## Juha P Korhonen

Tikkurilan uusi asema on jo jonkin aikaa ollut rakenteilla. Sen näkyvin osa on yli 10-kerroksinen toimistotorni. Raiteiden yli on myös tekeillä kävelysilta. Jokaiselle laiturille on oma porrastorninsa. Nykyisten itäpuolelle on myös rakennettu torni ilmeisesti uusia raiteita varten. Onkahan tällaisesta laajentmisesta olemassa tarkempia suunnitelmia vai ollaanko rakentamisessa hyvin kaukonäköisiä?

Kehäradan valmistumiseen mennessä on tarkoitus muuttaa Tikkurilan raidejärjestelyitä niin, että kaukoliikenteelle olisi varattu neljä laituriraidetta ja loput kaksi jäisivät kaupunkiratojen tarpeisiin. Uudet raiteet täytynee sijoittaa nykyisiä pohjoisemmaksi sivusuuntaisen tilan puutteen vuoksi.

Aseman kaupalliset osat olisi ilmeisesti tarkoitus saada käyttöön ensivuoden joulusesongiksi.
Juha

----------


## Max

Aseman suunnitelmia näkee täällä. On se melkoinen kompleksi.

Alusta asti muistan suunnitelmissa nähneeni varautumisen kahdeksaan raiteeseen, en tosin tiedä milloin niitä lisäraiteita olisi tulossa. Kaupunkirata ei enää tarvitse kääntöraidetta Tikkurilassa, kun Kehärata valmistuu.

----------

